# good plants for a small viv?



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

what are some good plants for a small 12x12x18" viv? i have a small brom and 2 smal aluminum plants and a couple vine like plants but are small trimmings. im looking for something small that flowers or just choices in plants i can have in a small tank


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Check out Kartuz Greenhouses: Gesneriads On that site pay attention to the codes in some of the descriptions that tell you if the plant is dwarf or mini.... 

B) BASKET - Hanging basket 
(D) DWARF - Usually under 12" 
(F) FLUORESCENT LIGHTS - Suitable for artificial light culture 
(H) HUMID - Greenhouse or terrarium conditions recommended 
(M) MINIATURE - Usually under 6' 
(T) TERRARIUM - Terrarium, tropical plant 
(W) WINTER - Mostly winter and spring flowering 

I wouldn't worry to much if they don't say "T", as most will still do well in vivs.


Check out https://www.violetbarn.com/store/index.php?_a=viewCat&catId=30
Not always as easy to see how big a plant gets but they often mention size in the description and if you see something you like you can always google it to find out more about it.


----------



## koolparrot (Dec 31, 2010)

Some Selaginella are really nice. This site has a lot to chose from. Just take a look around.
Plants


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Dinema polybulbon
Dischidia ovata
Pleurothallis	grobyi


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Small tanks... hmm, several begonia varieties including 'Red Planet'

Selaginellas, make sure you stick with prostrate growth patterns on Selaginella because alot of the upright types tend to outgrow frog vivs quickly.

Some of the rarer creeping ferns, Peperomias and Pileas (Making sure the latter has enough light so it doesnt get leggy)
Several Dischidia as long as you have very intense lighting, 
Cissus amazonica, several miniature gesneriads out there, Jewel orchids.

Stay away from Maranta, Calathea, Alotta Rex Begonia get way too big for the viv you are talking about.


Hope this helps

Todd


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

thanksfor the replies everyone. 
my plants as of now are one brom, 3 golden ribbon plants, 2 aluminum plants, some peacock fern, and a bunch of vines.
here are 3 more plants i wanna get. my brother is getting a bumch of plants from black jungle so i wanna get a couple to.

how do these sound?
begonia
vriessea splenden 
azolla caroniniana

around my pond its very wet so i think the a. carolina will be cool looking and thrive very well


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Alot of the plants you mentioned Im not familiar with since I remember names by Latin scientific name as opposed to the common names.
But I will look them up by that name and associate the Latin name
The Aluminum plant (Pilea cadierei) does faily well in a viv tho can get leggy and rambles alot.

The Golden Ribbon plant (Dracaenea sanderiana) gets tall. Im not sure long term how it fairs in a 100% humidity viv with its feet wet.

Peacock fern Selaginella uncinata is a weed.. beautiful tho and once established does absolutely amazing in a vvi. never let it dry out tho as thats pretty much a death sentence for it.

The A. caroniniana looks interesting and Ive considered ordering some for my own personal collection once the weather brightens back up.

Which Begonia do you want to put in the tank? Some can be quite finicky . I recommend hybrids for frog tanks they are much more forgiving than species.

Vriesia splendens is huge as a mature plant.. over 2 foot across and the inflorescence gets just as tall. I would only order these if I was planting a massive tank say 4x4x4. tho others have planted them in vivs Ive never seen anyone growing them in small tanks say 2 years later.

I hope this helps and dont hesitate to ask more questions 


Todd


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Begonias for the vivarium, which I'm growing, which have done well and that stay under or around 12 inches tall:

crispula
'Red Planet'
'Little Night Music'
microsperma
'Millie Thompson' (a rex, but squatty)
prismatacarpa 
'Rajah'
'Shamus'
'Lita _Ecuador_' (trailing type)
'Kit Kat' (likes to dry out a bit between waterings)
pustulata
'Emerald Jewel'
'Royal Luster'
foliosa ---nice bonsai specimen, needs trimming to stay smaller
incisa---fern-like, blooms often


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Alot of the plants you mentioned Im not familiar with since I remember names by Latin scientific name as opposed to the common names.
> But I will look them up by that name and associate the Latin name
> The Aluminum plant (Pilea cadierei) does faily well in a viv tho can get leggy and rambles alot.
> 
> ...


thanks todd,
one more question about the peacock fern, its not completely wet just stays moist, should i pul it near the water where the dirt is always wet?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

No as long as its consistently moist you should be fine


Todd


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

The selaginella grows _slowly_ with wet substrate and _moderate_ humidity, but grows beautifully in _high_ humidity and wet substrate.


----------

